
Learn You Some Erlang - The Count of Applications - icey
http://learnyousomeerlang.com/the-count-of-applications
======
rudiger
That no one has commented on this since it was posted over 3 hours ago is a
testament to the richness of _Learn You Some Erlang_.

It really is an excellent resource for Erlang programming.

~~~
mishmash
Agreed. After getting started and familiar with the basic Erlang stuff, the
LYSE site has been a great source of help w/r/t learning idomatic erlang and
often used libraries.

Will read the new OTP series tonight, thanks to the author, I owe you a beer
sometime!

~~~
mononcqc
That's great to hear! Let me know what you think of the new chapters once
you're there.

I don't drink beer, but I could be up for tea/coffee, or a donation of beer
money to the foundation of your choice. Alternatively, keep it for yourself
and enjoy the fruits of your labor.

------
Lewisham
Does anyone know of an attempt to convert LYSE to a "Learn You Some Akka"?

